# Ирландские ноты



## danchielsamuraj (5 Дек 2015)

Дорогие друзья есть ли у кого нибудь нотки ирландских песен, напевов, мелодий в любом виде. делюсь тем что есть у меня.


----------



## danchielsamuraj (5 Дек 2015)

____


----------



## danchielsamuraj (5 Дек 2015)

____


----------



## Slawa (6 Дек 2015)

Вот учебник самоучитель игры на ирландской диатонической гармони. С обалденными нотами. Только гармония не проставлена. Но она легко подбирается


----------



## Slawa (6 Дек 2015)

Ой, я что то не то нажал


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

0_0 Поверить не могу, что за несклько лет никто не упомянул *TheSession.org*.

На данный момент на TSO есть *ноты 18 тысяч танцевальных мелодий*: как народных, так и авторских в традицирнном стиле. А то, что _не_ относится к традиционным танцевальнмым жанрам (т.е. эйры, песни и др.), выкладывается в обсуждениях. Сайт работает по принципу "что добавили, то и есть". К каждой мелодии можно добавить другую версию (а также третью, четвертую и т.д.). Если у мелодии несколько названий - будут указаны все, которые указали пользователи. Формат записи - abc, т.е. запись музыки в текстовом формате с помощью букв, цифр и символов. Из загруженного abc-файла автомаически генерируются ноты (графический файл) к _каждой_ версии каждой мелодии. На страничке мелодии можно посмотреть список альбомов, внесенных в базу TSO, на которых эта мелодия встречается. Это то, что нужно, если вы хотите послушать, как ее вообще играют, и выбрать подходящий вам вариант. Смотрите на список исполнителей, вбиваете в поиск в гугле/ютубе "(имя исполнителя) - (название мелодии)" - смотрите и слушаете. С TSO можно скачивать ноты, можно скачивать abc, можно смотреть готовые сеты* с данной мелодией, можно создать учетную запись и добавить в свой список тюнов те мелодии, которые вы играете либо учите. В общем, много чего можно 
___
* Что такое сет? Сет (set - набор) - это несколько подряд мелодий одного жанра (джиг, рилов, слип-джиг, хорнпайпов и т.д.), сыгранных подряд. Танцевальая музыка во многих странах играется по принципу "несколько мелодий подряд для одного и того же танца", т.к. одна мелодия даже с 2-3 повторами заметно короче, чем танец. Хорошее сочетание мелодий не грех запомнить/записать/скопировать. До середины XX века в ирландской музыкальной традиции было не принято сочетать песню с танцевальными мелодиями, а танцевальные мелодии для разных танцев - в одном сете. Эта мода пришла с фолк-ренессансом. ЕМНИП, играть инструментальные композиции после песен начала группа Clannad. Кто первый стал делать сеты из мелодий в разном ритме - не знаю, но The Bothy Band в 1960-х это уже делали. Их сет The Bothy Band - The Kesh Jig / Give Us A Drink Of Water / Famous Ballymote я считаю совершенно замечательным не только по исполнению, но и по сочетанию и обработке материала. Конечно, такие сеты - это уже не танцевальный формат, а скорее концертный. Поэтому на сейшнах музыканты чувствуют себя немного посвободнее, когда сетовые танцы заканчиваются: после этого можно играть что угодно, сколько угодно и в каком угодно темпе  )
___

Пара слов о *формате ABC*. _Это действительно текст_. В случае с одноголосными мелодиями *это строка, которую при небольшом навыке можно читать с листа*. Основа - американская версия буквенной записи нот: A=ля первой октавы, B=си первой октавы же, c=до второй октавы, c'=до третьей октавы... Длительности отмечаются числами, а акценты, украшения и т.д. обозначаются символами. Т.е. первые два такта джиги "The Irish Washerwoman (Ирландская прачка)", например, выглядят так (если опустить размер, тональность и прочие реквизиты, указываемые в начале): 
BGG DGG | BGB dcB |
Для тех, кто привык к буквенной записи (а особенно для тех счастливчиков, которые учили сразу американскую систему), тут всё достаточно просто.
Вот страничка на TSO с разными версиями, комментами и т.д. Правда, на TSO я не вижу аудиозаписи, поэтому и поставила вперёд ссылку на страницу, где аудиопример есть.
Удобство записи, компактность хранения и легкость импорта в любой abc->нотный конвертер под любую операционную систему - это еще не все преимущества формата. У abc есть еще один жирный плюс: ТЕКСТ ИНДЕКСИРУЕТСЯ ПОИСКОМ. По "цитате" из ирландской мелодии вы почти наверняка найдете ее в интернете с помощью любой поисковой системы. Конечно, есть нюансы. Во-первых, abc-запись привязана к тональности. Т.е. если мелодия записана в другой тональности, вам нужно переписать мелодию другими буквами и поискать повторно. Во-вторых, у мелодий есть различные варианты, а также есть украшения, которые _тоже_ являются элементом нотной записи и часто в ней фигурируют (и они тоже различаются). Поэтому иногда приходится перебирать фрагментами мелодии, гадая, какие фразы, скорее всего, _не_ меняются от версии к версии, а значит, встретятся почти наверняка, даже если во всём интернете есть запись этой мелодии только в одной версии.

Надо сказать, TSO далеко _не единственный_ сайт с abc-записями ирландщины. Собственно, поэтому я обычно не указываю гуглу, что искать нужно именно там. Мало ли что где завалялось в каком-нибудь из многочисленных личных сборников.

Есть поисковые системы, предназначенные именно для поиска мелодий. Н-р, также есть:
- FolkTuneFinder: вы просто тыкаете в нотный стан и добавляете ноты. Поиск, как мне кажется, производится то ли по abc, либо по модификации abc. Последнее более вероятно;
- поисковой движок Джона Чемберса на сайте МТИ - http://trillian.mit.edu/~jc/cgi/abc/tunefind. Там нужно вбивать мелодию даже _не_ в abc-формате, а с нумерацией относительно первой ступени лада. Всё сложно 
Я обычно использую не их, а просто гугл, закавычивая фрагменты мелодии. Искала очень многое (десятки мелодий), не нашла, может быть, 2 то ли 3. Но я-то ищу _знакомые_ мне мелодии, название которых я не знаю или не помню, а саму мелодию или ее фрагмент воспроизвести могу. Поэтому поиск по abc для меня более удобен.

Для опознания мелодий еще есть программа TunePal (для устройств под android). Она с переменным успехом определяет мелодии "на слух", т.е. распознает то, что звучит вот сейчас, так сказать, в режиме реального времени. Можно наиграть мелодию или включить запись искомой малодмм (на другом устройстве), и она поищет. Если убрать украшения, то, скорее всего, найдет.

О традиционных стилях игры (и где их брать) напишу отдельно в теме "Аккордеон - народный инструмент". Всё-таки здесь тема для обмена нотами.


----------

